# Pure and Natural Soaps recipe collection



## Mandy (Dec 1, 2006)

In case you haven't seen it, the site *www.pureandnaturalsoaps.com* has a growing recipe collection with everything from soap and candle recipes to bubble bath and massage oil. It's just getting started though. We need your help to make it huge!!!  If you have any great recipes to contribute please either email them to me at [email protected] or else you can just post them in this thread if you like. If you want to be credited for your recipe please include the information you want posted with it. This may include your name as well as email address or website link if you like. 
*
The recipe collection in here: http://www.pureandnaturalsoaps.com/soap-recipes.html*

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Cloud (Jan 10, 2007)

Ooh! I have some recipes to add. I'll send 'em your way


----------



## Cathy8 (Mar 28, 2007)

I submitted one!


----------

